
SpaceX wants to buy out residents of a small Texas hamlet - callumprentice
https://www.businessinsider.com/spacex-texas-spaceport-boca-chica-village-buyout-offer-letters-2019-9
======
boring_twenties
> She also says a handful of families do not have the financial means, even
> with a three-times-appraised-value offer, to buy equivalent properties
> elsewhere.

I'm struggling to understand this.

Is the appraised value something totally different from the market value?

